# Leonardo:"Era fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma".



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".

*Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ma non si vergogna questo qua' ??? Proprio ridicolo.


----------



## kekkopot (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".


Si dovrebbe dimettere sto incompetente.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2022)

ahahahahahahah, compra anche kessie dai.


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2022)

Fallo!? senza vergogna.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2022)

leccapiedi qatariota, non avete fatto passi avanti da quando venivate eliminati con quattro goal di vantaggio
magari Ibra farebbe davvero meglio di te da dirigente...


----------



## ilPresidente (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".



hahahaha [email protected]


----------



## ilPresidente (9 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi,‘ora credo sia chiaro perché da un anno prego che messo da parte Ibra arrivi subito Benzema


----------



## gabuz (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".


Quanta tristezza nel mio cuore... o forse no?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2022)

Spero che il presidente lo licenzi a questo individuo. Ha aggiunto cinque campioni in una squadra stellare ed esce in questo modo?

Non sono stati capaci di fare un'azione negli ultimi trenta minuti.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Leonardo* prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".



Sarebbe da licenziare.


----------



## Marilson (9 Marzo 2022)

povera stella, un uomo di sani principi, che conosce bene il significato della parola fedelta', come mi dispiace


----------



## Kayl (9 Marzo 2022)

Gli farei notare che subito dopo benzema subisce un pestone coi tacchetti in pieno ritardo dal difensore già ammonito e nemmeno ha fischiato fallo.


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Marzo 2022)

Da licenziare immediatamente, uomo di melma proprio!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

Il fallo, inteso come oggetto fallico, lo hai preso tu, in un altro posto.


----------



## Gamma (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".



Il fallo di Benzema lo avranno sentito un po' tutti a Parigi, non solo Zizzo.

E non mi riferisco all'azione del primo gol blanco.


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".


Pensa ai falli che prende Anna Billò va


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".


Quello che è chiaro è che al psg ci sono un principiante dirigente e uno in porta.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello che è chiaro è che al psg ci sono un principiante dirigente e uno in porta.



Questo ha speso miliardi senza ottenere nulla di memorabile. 
@KILPIN_91 vedi che Maldini non è il peggiore


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2022)

*Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*



Gente di un certo spessore...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*



Che figura di m...


----------



## Solo (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".
> 
> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


Che spettacolo ahahahaahahahhaha, ormai tra lo sceicco e Florentino mancano solo le teste di cavallo nel letto uahahah


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Che spettacolo ahahahaahahahhaha, ormai tra lo sceicco e Florentino mancano solo le teste di cavallo nel letto uahahah



Lo sceicco è forse il presidente più perdente della storia in base ai soldi spesi.


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


Lo schiavo dello sceicco Ceferin cosa dirà? Aveva pure spostato la finale a Parigi


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Marzo 2022)

Karim Mostafa Benzema e tutti a casa!


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lo schiavo dello sceicco Ceferin cosa dirà? Aveva pure spostato la finale a Parigi



Ora la sposta a Kiev per dispetto.


----------



## Solo (10 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lo schiavo dello sceicco Ceferin cosa dirà? Aveva pure spostato la finale a Parigi


Dirà che è colpa del monociglio torinese ahahahahah


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Marzo 2022)

Si è sempre detto su queste pagine e non solo che agli emiri non conviene acquistare il Milan nonostante l'ovvio blasone importante
perchè siamo indebitati
perchè non abbiamo lo stadio di proprietà
perchè non siamo più quelli di un tempo
perchè a loro non conviene per la tassazione italiana......e bla bla bla 

Ma quanti soldi hanno speso da quando si sono presi il PSG?? Nonostante sembra vadano al mercato del pesce a comprare chi vogliono loro compreso allenatori non hanno vinto ancora NULLA di importante.

Sono convinto che se avessero preso il Milan avremmo già vinto qualcosa nella metà del tempo con la metà dei soldi spesi.
Mi fanno impazzire queste cose.


----------



## Marilson (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*



Recidivo. Leonardo fu squalificato nel 2013 come dirigente del Psg per 9 mesi per aver dato una spallata all'arbitro nel postpartita di una gara interna con il Valenciennes. Per questo motivo praticamente lascio' il Psg all'epoca. Fosse successo anche quella volta in Europa a sto giro rischiava la radiazione. Vediamo cosa mette l'arbitro a referto, veramente incommentabile questa cosa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Marzo 2022)

Leonardo è una delle peggiori persone mai gravitate nella galassia milan.
Terribile pensare che uno così abbia sporcato i nostri colori.


----------



## meteoras1982 (10 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Leonardo è una delle peggiori persone mai gravitate nella galassia milan.
> Terribile pensare che uno così abbia sporcato i nostri colori.



Che personaggio squallido davvero.


----------



## smallball (10 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Leonardo è una delle peggiori persone mai gravitate nella galassia milan.
> Terribile pensare che uno così abbia sporcato i nostri colori.


Chissà cosa racconteranno di questo episodio su sky....dove lavora sua moglie


----------



## Kayl (10 Marzo 2022)

Il più grosso fallo preso dal PSG sei stato te.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Marzo 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Si è sempre detto su queste pagine e non solo che agli emiri non conviene acquistare il Milan nonostante l'ovvio blasone importante
> perchè siamo indebitati
> perchè non abbiamo lo stadio di proprietà
> perchè non siamo più quelli di un tempo
> ...


quotone,ma il nostro problema è che eravamo in mano a 2 delinquenti che volevano vederci morire,e ne stiamo uscendo piano piano solo ora


----------



## davidelynch (10 Marzo 2022)

Grande Leo ennesima figura da cioccolataio, anche quest’anno si vince il prossimo. M…a


----------



## sampapot (10 Marzo 2022)

che figuraccia....milioni e milioni spesi per cosa? vincono solo in Francia... sembrano i gobbi di Francia!!


----------



## Djici (10 Marzo 2022)

Però ora vorrei vedere lo sceicco sbattuto fuori dalla UEFA dove dovrebbe essere vice presidente o una cosa simile.
Rendetevi conto della gravità di quello che ha fatto.
Addirittura hanno chiamato la polizia...

Però non faranno mai nulla contro lui.
Troppo potente.
Troppi soldi


----------



## el_gaucho (10 Marzo 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> che figuraccia....milioni e milioni spesi per cosa? vincono solo in Francia... sembrano i gobbi di Francia!!


E neanche tutti gli anni. Il Lille è l’attuale campione in carica.


----------



## Devil man (10 Marzo 2022)

Al Khelaifi ha pure urlato " Ti ammazzo " questi vanno banditi dal calcio... Altro che i russi..


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


dio mio leonardo come sei caduto in basso.


----------



## bmb (10 Marzo 2022)

Oggi annunceranno Benzema e Modric. Comprano tutti quelli che li sbattono fuori


----------



## UDG (10 Marzo 2022)

Andrò contro tutto il forum, non voglio difendere nessuno, ma quello raga per me era fallo. Benzema non prende assolutamente il pallone ed interviene su Donnarumma, per me era fallo, poi se volete insultarmi fate pure


----------



## ilPresidente (10 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Andrò contro tutto il forum, non voglio difendere nessuno, ma quello raga per me era fallo. Benzema non prende assolutamente il pallone ed interviene su Donnarumma, per me era fallo, poi se volete insultarmi fate pure


Dubbio lecito. Si ragiona insieme e non si va contro nessuno, né tantomeno si insulta un fratello rossonero.
Imho contrasto di gioco spalla contro spalla. Il portiere quando gioca con i piedi é equiparabile a un giocatore di movimento. A metà campo quello non é mai fallo. Imho Benzema contrasta di spalla - lecito - per contendere la palla e DoLLarumma cade come una pera cotta perché sbilanciato dal suo stesso movimento errato. Ma é solo la visione.


----------



## ventu84090 (10 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dio mio leonardo come sei caduto in basso.


Forse lo hai (giustamente) rimosso...ma con l'Olympiacos fece una figura barbina simile..


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Andrò contro tutto il forum, non voglio difendere nessuno, ma quello raga per me era fallo. Benzema non prende assolutamente il pallone ed interviene su Donnarumma, per me era fallo, poi se volete insultarmi fate pure


Rimarrebbe comunque l’eccessiva lentezza nel gestire la palla coi piedi e l’incomprensbile scelta di girarsi verso la propria porta. Fallo o no, l’errore rimane per me


----------



## SpottyTeux (10 Marzo 2022)

Anche secondo me è fallo, in ogni caso comportamento squallido da parte di due personaggi squallidi. 

Godo.


----------



## MiniRick (10 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Andrò contro tutto il forum, non voglio difendere nessuno, ma quello raga per me era fallo. Benzema non prende assolutamente il pallone ed interviene su Donnarumma, per me era fallo, poi se volete insultarmi fate pure


Diciamo che se avesse fischiato il fallo non sarebbe stato uno scandalo mondiale... Ma bisogna tenere conto del metro di giudizio dell'arbitro durante il match, e ieri i contatti li fischiava veramente poco.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Marzo 2022)

Ma in uno sport di contatto come il calcio( non il calcetto eh) come fa ad essere fallo quello su Donnarumma? Ha scoperto la palla con Benzema che gliel' ha contesa e alla fine ha fatto la sua papera quotidiana.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

MiniRick ha scritto:


> Diciamo che se avesse fischiato il fallo non sarebbe stato uno scandalo mondiale... Ma bisogna tenere conto del metro di giudizio dell'arbitro durante il match, e ieri i contatti li fischiava veramente poco.


Guarda che il portiere non può essere minimante toccato quando esce per prendere palla con le mani, donnarumma stava giocando palla a terra coi piedi.
Chi fischia fallo per quell'intervento in mezzo al campo?
Su palla scoperta poi, senza nemmeno che ci fosse il corpo tra palla e avversario e dopo che donnarumma ha portato palla verso l'interno del campo e verso la porta.
Abc che insegnano nei pulcini.


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Marzo 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Spero che il presidente lo licenzi a questo individuo. Ha aggiunto cinque campioni in una squadra stellare ed esce in questo modo?
> 
> Non sono stati capaci di fare un'azione negli ultimi trenta minuti.


piangevano e facevano falli da fabbri, le ballerine. Bulletti di periferia


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".
> 
> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


Incapace totale.. Soldi buttati per strapagare un portiere mediocre, cambiato Silva con il rottame Ramos, preso messi che non serve a nulla.. Genio.. Ora capisco perché appena te ne sei andato siamo migliorati!

Ps: poi qualcuno si chiede perché Mbappè lasci sto circolo di clown per il Real..


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è *un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma*. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".
> 
> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


Nel senso che gli ha messo palle e membro in testa al bamboccio??

Confermo, un grosso fallo.
3 falli anzi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Marzo 2022)

è qui che si gode ancora di più?


----------



## diavolo (10 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Andrò contro tutto il forum, non voglio difendere nessuno, ma quello raga per me era fallo. Benzema non prende assolutamente il pallone ed interviene su Donnarumma, per me era fallo, poi se volete insultarmi fate pure


Si, probabilmente era fallo e ciò fa godere ancora di più.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incapace totale.. Soldi buttati per strapagare un portiere mediocre, cambiato Silva con il rottame Ramos, preso messi che non serve a nulla.. Genio.. Ora capisco perché appena te ne sei andato siamo migliorati!
> 
> Ps: poi qualcuno si chiede perché Mbappè lasci sto circolo di clown per il Real..


Il problema grosso del psg è il campionato ridicolo in cui gioca.
Quinto campionato in europa che non si fila nessuno.

Ma si può andare in un club solo per la champions?
Da pazzi.


Che poi giocando settimanalmente contro il nulla COSMICO nemmeno sei pronto a certe gare.

Solo per soldi si può andare a giocare in francia.
Ovvio che mbappè voglia altro, a parità di soldi poi....


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Andrò contro tutto il forum, non voglio difendere nessuno, ma quello raga per me era fallo. Benzema non prende assolutamente il pallone ed interviene su Donnarumma, per me era fallo, poi se volete insultarmi fate pure


E' la posizione a condizionare il tuo giudizio ma il portiere perde ogni tutela quando la palla la gioca coi piedi.
Fuori dall'area tu avresti fischiato quel fallo a favore di donnarumma?
Non credo.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Marzo 2022)

Se fai il fenomeno in area piccola con il pallone con un certo Benzema contro non puoi fare altro che fare brutta figura. Due erano le soluzioni in quel caso o subire l'umiliazione e avere gol oppure essere ignorante ( e lo sei) e calci quanto puù forte e lontano il pericolo. E invece hai voluto fare il Pirlo della situazione e ti sei umiliato. Vai a piangere in braccio a Mino ora.
Non stai giocando contro i primavera o i pulcini.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".
> 
> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


Penso che quest anno calcistico nella mente di Al Khelaifi fosse l'"ultimo anno buono" perchè poi a Dicembre si giocheranno i mondiali in Quatar e ha fatto di tutto per portare la coppa più prestigiosa nella squadra del suo paese. 
Ennesima batosta che dimostra una semplice cosa: le squadre di calcio non sono fatte solo di soldi.


----------



## MiniRick (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda che il portiere non può essere minimante toccato quando esce per prendere palla con le mani, donnarumma stava giocando palla a terra coi piedi.
> Chi fischia fallo per quell'intervento in mezzo al campo?
> Su palla scoperta poi, senza nemmeno che ci fosse il corpo tra palla e avversario e dopo che donnarumma ha portato palla verso l'interno del campo e verso la porta.
> Abc che insegnano nei pulcini.


 Premessa: Personalmente non fischierei mai certi tipi di interventi...

Io sono d'accordo col giudizio dato ieri dall'arbitro. e come giustamente fai notare, Dollar commette più errori in una sola "giocata"... a maggior ragione essendo lui si GODE doppiamente...

Solamente non avrei gridato al super scandalo se avesse fischiato... Perchè certi tipi di contatti (sopratutto coi portieri che sono più tutelati) a volte alcuni arbitri li fischiano... tutto qui


----------



## sunburn (10 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Andrò contro tutto il forum, non voglio difendere nessuno, ma quello raga per me era fallo. Benzema non prende assolutamente il pallone ed interviene su Donnarumma, per me era fallo, poi se volete insultarmi fate pure


Per me no perché Benzema è stato furbo e intelligente a spingerlo non col braccio ma con la spalla. Se fai caso allunga il braccio e poi lo ritrae verso il torace dando la spintarella spalla contro spalla(l’intervento con la gamba a mio parere è di lievissima entità, quindi non sanzionabile).
A ogni modo, siamo nell’ambito della discrezionalità dell’arbitro: avesse fischiato fallo non sarebbe stato uno scandalo e la dirigenza del Real non sarebbe andata nello spogliatoio dell’arbitro.


----------



## sunburn (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda che il portiere non può essere minimante toccato quando esce per prendere palla con le mani, donnarumma stava giocando palla a terra coi piedi.
> Chi fischia fallo per quell'intervento in mezzo al campo?
> Su palla scoperta poi, senza nemmeno che ci fosse il corpo tra palla e avversario e dopo che donnarumma ha portato palla verso l'interno del campo e verso la porta.
> Abc che insegnano nei pulcini.


Il rientro verso l’interno è un errore grave, ma è fisiologico che in quella porzione di campo un destro lo faccia.
Il vero enigma è: dove stava guardando Donnarumma? Se ti arriva una palla abbastanza lenta e vedi un avversario che ti corre incontro l’istinto è spazzare.
Poi una volta che hai fatto la cappellata di non spazzare, almeno proteggi il pallone col corpo e alle brutte buttale in angolo, soprattutto perché non hai compagni vicini.
Insomma, un disastro su tutta la linea.


----------



## UDG (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' la posizione a condizionare il tuo giudizio ma il portiere perde ogni tutela quando la palla la gioca coi piedi.
> Fuori dall'area tu avresti fischiato quel fallo a favore di donnarumma?
> Non credo.


Probabilmente come dici tu è la posizione che influenza il giudizio. Resta il fatto che Benzema entra in tackle per prendere la palla, ma non la prende


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il rientro verso l’interno è un errore grave, ma è fisiologico che in quella porzione di campo un destro lo faccia.
> Il vero enigma è: dove stava guardando Donnarumma? Se ti arriva una palla abbastanza lenta e vedi un avversario che ti corre incontro l’istinto è spazzare.
> Poi una volta che hai fatto la cappellata di non spazzare, almeno proteggi il pallone col corpo e alle brutte buttale in angolo, soprattutto perché non hai compagni vicini.
> Insomma, un disastro su tutta la linea.


Esatto.
Beh il rientro è fisiologico per uno come donnarumma che ha un piede solo e pure storto.
Maignan, e infieriamo, avrebbe rinviato di prima col sinistro o , volendo fare il fenomeno, avrebbe orientato col sinistro il primo controllo e messo spalla destra a protezione della palla per coprirla.
Altri livelli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

Il bamboccio voleva far vedere chhe con i piedi è migliorato,del resto,qualche giorno fa Caressa aveva sottolineato questo aspetto  

E invece....figura di  in mondovisione.
Speriamo abbia preso anche qualche schiaffo in bocca da neymar,così ce lo siamo giocati per sempre


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

MiniRick ha scritto:


> Premessa: Personalmente non fischierei mai certi tipi di interventi...
> 
> Io sono d'accordo col giudizio dato ieri dall'arbitro. e come giustamente fai notare, Dollar commette più errori in una sola "giocata"... a maggior ragione essendo lui si GODE doppiamente...
> 
> Solamente non avrei gridato al super scandalo se avesse fischiato... Perchè certi tipi di contatti (sopratutto coi portieri che sono più tutelati) a volte alcuni arbitri li fischiano... tutto qui


Il portiere è tutelato se tocchi la sua figura nelle uscite alte, non quando si gioca palla a terra.
Quello è un contrasto normale ma a fregare donnarumma è che la palla non è coperta.
E' proprio la palla scoperta che permette a benzema di entrare e provare a prenderla.
Poi non la tocca , concordo, ma è un intervento di gioco normale.
C'è un mezzo contatto veniale di benzema sulla gamba di donnarumma ma il portiere è totalmente goffo e scoordinato.

I falli molto spesso vengono fischiati sulla dinamica e la dinamica della giocata di donnarumma è tecnicamente sbagliata.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (10 Marzo 2022)

ma quale fallo non scherziamo. Ieri l'arbitro ha lasciato correre per contatti molto più clamorosi.


----------



## folletto (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".
> 
> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


Ahahahahahahhahah
Schiattare please


----------



## sunburn (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Beh il rientro è fisiologico per uno come donnarumma che ha un piede solo e pure storto.
> Maignan, e infieriamo, avrebbe rinviato di prima col sinistro o , volendo fare il fenomeno, avrebbe orientato col sinistro il primo controllo e messo spalla destra a protezione della palla per coprirla.
> Altri livelli.


Che poi alla fine, nonostante la serie di errori, sarebbe bastato che quel rientro non l’avesse fatto in modalità slow-motion e Benzema non sarebbe arrivato mai. 

In tutto questo, l’unica cosa che mi dispiace è che non abbia rinviato direttamente in porta. Sarebbe stato ancor più epico.


----------



## Stex (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".
> 
> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


forse dovevano chiudere l'arbitro nello sgabuzzino..


----------



## malos (10 Marzo 2022)

*Il referto di Real-PSG: "Al Khelaifi e Leonardo aggressivi con gli arbitri. Rotta una bandierina"
Nasser Al-Khelaifi rischia grosso. Il presidente del Paris Saint-Germain ha preso malissimo l'eliminazione della sua squadra, scendendo al termine della partita negli spogliatoi con fare minaccioso probabilmente all'indirizzo dei direttori di gara.
Secondo il Real Madrid il numero uno del PSG avrebbe inoltre gridato "Ti ammazzo" a un dipendente degli spagnoli che stava registrando la scena.
Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, l'arbitro del match, l'olandese Danny Makkelie, ha registrato a referto l'atteggiamento aggressivo della dirigenza del PSG, che si è rivolta loro con minacce, bloccando la porta dello spogliatoio e persino rotto una delle bandierine degli ospiti. Tutto ciò è stato riportato nel referto, che recita così: "Il presidente e il direttore tecnico del PSG (Leonardo, ndr) hanno mostrato un comportamento aggressivo e hanno cercato di entrare nello spogliatoio degli arbitri. Quando l'arbitro ha chiesto loro di andarsene, hanno bloccato la porta e il presidente ha colpito deliberatamente la bandierina di uno degli assistenti, rompendola".*


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> *Il referto di Real-PSG: "Al Khelaifi e Leonardo aggressivi con gli arbitri. Rotta una bandierina"
> Nasser Al-Khelaifi rischia grosso. Il presidente del Paris Saint-Germain ha preso malissimo l'eliminazione della sua squadra, scendendo al termine della partita negli spogliatoi con fare minaccioso probabilmente all'indirizzo dei direttori di gara.
> Secondo il Real Madrid il numero uno del PSG avrebbe inoltre gridato "Ti ammazzo" a un dipendente degli spagnoli che stava registrando la scena.
> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, l'arbitro del match, l'olandese Danny Makkelie, ha registrato a referto l'atteggiamento aggressivo della dirigenza del PSG, che si è rivolta loro con minacce, bloccando la porta dello spogliatoio e persino rotto una delle bandierine degli ospiti. Tutto ciò è stato riportato nel referto, che recita così: "Il presidente e il direttore tecnico del PSG (Leonardo, ndr) hanno mostrato un comportamento aggressivo e hanno cercato di entrare nello spogliatoio degli arbitri. Quando l'arbitro ha chiesto loro di andarsene, hanno bloccato la porta e il presidente ha colpito deliberatamente la bandierina di uno degli assistenti, rompendola".*


Ceferin insabbierà tutto


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


mettiamo fosse fallo, significherebbe che in dieci anni non avete fatto nessun progresso e siete ancora inculati a Madrid dal potere come una squadretta qualsiasi.
non siete nel club dei migliori, non si conquista con i soldi del petrolio statale ma con i successi internazionali


----------



## Goro (10 Marzo 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> *Il referto di Real-PSG: "Al Khelaifi e Leonardo aggressivi con gli arbitri. Rotta una bandierina"
> Nasser Al-Khelaifi rischia grosso. Il presidente del Paris Saint-Germain ha preso malissimo l'eliminazione della sua squadra, scendendo al termine della partita negli spogliatoi con fare minaccioso probabilmente all'indirizzo dei direttori di gara.
> Secondo il Real Madrid il numero uno del PSG avrebbe inoltre gridato "Ti ammazzo" a un dipendente degli spagnoli che stava registrando la scena.
> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, l'arbitro del match, l'olandese Danny Makkelie, ha registrato a referto l'atteggiamento aggressivo della dirigenza del PSG, che si è rivolta loro con minacce, bloccando la porta dello spogliatoio e persino rotto una delle bandierine degli ospiti. Tutto ciò è stato riportato nel referto, che recita così: "Il presidente e il direttore tecnico del PSG (Leonardo, ndr) hanno mostrato un comportamento aggressivo e hanno cercato di entrare nello spogliatoio degli arbitri. Quando l'arbitro ha chiesto loro di andarsene, hanno bloccato la porta e il presidente ha colpito deliberatamente la bandierina di uno degli assistenti, rompendola".*


Brutto esserci qualcosa che non riesci a comprare, vero?


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2022)

Suca infame


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Marzo 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Forse lo hai (giustamente) rimosso...ma con l'Olympiacos fece una figura barbina simile..


si lamentò dell'arbitro giustamente e parlò anche di rumori dalle tribune, quello fu ridicolo...


----------



## Paolino (10 Marzo 2022)

Con espulsione di Benzema. Direi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pensa ai falli che prende Anna Billò va



Leo d'altra parte ha diversi figli qua e là mi ha sempre dato l'impressione del fluid* binari*


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".
> 
> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


Perdenti nel midollo.

Potete spendere quanto volete, comprare chi volete, fare la collezione completa di figurine, ma resterete sempre dei perdenti. E sfigati.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Andrò contro tutto il forum, non voglio difendere nessuno, ma quello raga per me era fallo. Benzema non prende assolutamente il pallone ed interviene su Donnarumma, per me era fallo, poi se volete insultarmi fate pure



Nessuno ti insulta. E' fallo, ma è irrilevante, la minghiata l'ha fatta e l'arbitro non ha fischiato.

Questa è la vera cosa importante, e ci ha regalato una gioia infinita.


----------



## Baba (10 Marzo 2022)

L’illusione del fallo nasce dal fatto che Donnarumma si lancia palesemente in aria da solo e cade come un salame


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> *Il referto di Real-PSG: "Al Khelaifi e Leonardo aggressivi con gli arbitri. Rotta una bandierina"
> Nasser Al-Khelaifi rischia grosso. Il presidente del Paris Saint-Germain ha preso malissimo l'eliminazione della sua squadra, scendendo al termine della partita negli spogliatoi con fare minaccioso probabilmente all'indirizzo dei direttori di gara.
> Secondo il Real Madrid il numero uno del PSG avrebbe inoltre gridato "Ti ammazzo" a un dipendente degli spagnoli che stava registrando la scena.
> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, l'arbitro del match, l'olandese Danny Makkelie, ha registrato a referto l'atteggiamento aggressivo della dirigenza del PSG, che si è rivolta loro con minacce, bloccando la porta dello spogliatoio e persino rotto una delle bandierine degli ospiti. Tutto ciò è stato riportato nel referto, che recita così: "Il presidente e il direttore tecnico del PSG (Leonardo, ndr) hanno mostrato un comportamento aggressivo e hanno cercato di entrare nello spogliatoio degli arbitri. Quando l'arbitro ha chiesto loro di andarsene, hanno bloccato la porta e il presidente ha colpito deliberatamente la bandierina di uno degli assistenti, rompendola".*


In un mondo normale la Uefa dovrebbe prendere provvedimenti serissimi, inaccettabili atteggiamenti intimidatori e minacce negli spogliatoi, se Ceferin non dice nulla fa un assist clamoroso ai superlegaioli.

Non so se l'ha già scritto qualcuno cmq un saluto caloroso a Leotardo l'infame traditore incapace.


----------



## IDRIVE (10 Marzo 2022)

"Era fallo su Donnarumma"...
A paragone mi viene in mente soltanto la parodia della prima pagina della gazzetta partorita dai milanisti dopo il mitico Inter Milan 0-6, dove veniva messo in bocca a Moratti un "c'erano otto rigori per noi".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".
> 
> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


La storia non si compra, come pure la mentalità. C'è un ragione se Real e Milan hanno vinto più Champions delle altre.


----------



## Route66 (10 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Leonardo è una delle peggiori persone mai gravitate nella galassia milan.
> Terribile pensare che uno così abbia sporcato i nostri colori.


In effetti al riguardo Abate e Ringhio Gattuso hanno sempre avuto le idee chiare in testa e lo hanno gridato anche a gran voce...
"Leonardo uomo di m...."


----------



## vota DC (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".
> 
> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


Se Donnarumma era un vero uomo rimaneva al Milan, è inutile lamentarsi se c'è il fallo di Benzema su di lui, se si gli piacciono i falli che lo mandino via dalla squadra dell'emiro e lo mettano in una squadra senza dirigenza omofoba.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> L’illusione del fallo nasce dal fatto che Donnarumma si lancia palesemente in aria da solo e cade come un salame


si perchè è scoordinatissimo nel rinvio affrettato e sarebbe andato giù anche se non lo toccava nessuno.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> L’illusione del fallo nasce dal fatto che Donnarumma si lancia palesemente in aria da solo e cade come un salame



L’illusione nasce solo dal tentativo di giustificare una figura di m… mondiale.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> *Il referto di Real-PSG: "Al Khelaifi e Leonardo aggressivi con gli arbitri. Rotta una bandierina"
> Nasser Al-Khelaifi rischia grosso. Il presidente del Paris Saint-Germain ha preso malissimo l'eliminazione della sua squadra, scendendo al termine della partita negli spogliatoi con fare minaccioso probabilmente all'indirizzo dei direttori di gara.
> Secondo il Real Madrid il numero uno del PSG avrebbe inoltre gridato "Ti ammazzo" a un dipendente degli spagnoli che stava registrando la scena.
> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, l'arbitro del match, l'olandese Danny Makkelie, ha registrato a referto l'atteggiamento aggressivo della dirigenza del PSG, che si è rivolta loro con minacce, bloccando la porta dello spogliatoio e persino rotto una delle bandierine degli ospiti. Tutto ciò è stato riportato nel referto, che recita così: "Il presidente e il direttore tecnico del PSG (Leonardo, ndr) hanno mostrato un comportamento aggressivo e hanno cercato di entrare nello spogliatoio degli arbitri. Quando l'arbitro ha chiesto loro di andarsene, hanno bloccato la porta e il presidente ha colpito deliberatamente la bandierina di uno degli assistenti, rompendola".*


Vanno radiati assieme a ceferin.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> *Il referto di Real-PSG: "Al Khelaifi e Leonardo aggressivi con gli arbitri. Rotta una bandierina"
> Nasser Al-Khelaifi rischia grosso. Il presidente del Paris Saint-Germain ha preso malissimo l'eliminazione della sua squadra, scendendo al termine della partita negli spogliatoi con fare minaccioso probabilmente all'indirizzo dei direttori di gara.
> Secondo il Real Madrid il numero uno del PSG avrebbe inoltre gridato "Ti ammazzo" a un dipendente degli spagnoli che stava registrando la scena.
> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, l'arbitro del match, l'olandese Danny Makkelie, ha registrato a referto l'atteggiamento aggressivo della dirigenza del PSG, che si è rivolta loro con minacce, bloccando la porta dello spogliatoio e persino rotto una delle bandierine degli ospiti. Tutto ciò è stato riportato nel referto, che recita così: "Il presidente e il direttore tecnico del PSG (Leonardo, ndr) hanno mostrato un comportamento aggressivo e hanno cercato di entrare nello spogliatoio degli arbitri. Quando l'arbitro ha chiesto loro di andarsene, hanno bloccato la porta e il presidente ha colpito deliberatamente la bandierina di uno degli assistenti, rompendola".*



L’arbitro ha finito la sua carriera ieri sera


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vanno radiati assieme a ceferin.



Ceferin farà radiare l’arbitro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Marzo 2022)

Comunque per onestà intellettuale per me era fallo, se fosse successo a noi mi sarei arrabbiato non poco.

Detto questo Donnarumma il danno l'ha fatto mettendosi in quella situazione e accentuando poi la caduta dato che Benzema è grosso la metà di lui

Poi però il PSG si è sciolto come neve al sole....


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La storia non si compra, come pure la mentalità. C'è un ragione se Real e Milan hanno vinto più Champions delle altre.


Appunto, che gliene fa agli emiri di prendere il PSG?? Che vengano da noi così avrebbero anche il merito di aver saputo riportare in alto una gloriosa squadra che ha passato anni difficili.
Non capisco proprio perchè non ne troviamo uno, di emiro o simile.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema grosso del psg è il campionato ridicolo in cui gioca.
> Quinto campionato in europa che non si fila nessuno.
> 
> Ma si può andare in un club solo per la champions?
> ...


Quindi campionato poco allenante? Cit. Hapra


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quindi campionato poco allenante? Cit. Hapra


Contesto mediocre.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque per onestà intellettuale per me era fallo, se fosse successo a noi mi sarei arrabbiato non poco.
> 
> Detto questo Donnarumma il danno l'ha fatto mettendosi in quella situazione e accentuando poi la caduta dato che Benzema è grosso la metà di lui
> 
> Poi però il PSG si è sciolto come neve al sole....


Non gli tocca il piede d'appoggio e nemmeno il piede col quale calcia.
Il contatto c'è solo dopo che Donnarumma lascia andare la gamba ma nell'esecuzione goffa del gesto tecnico .
Perché fallo?

Su una palla scoperta è chiaro che l'avversario prova a contrastare. 
Ed è quanto fa Benzema.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Appunto, che gliene fa agli emiri di prendere il PSG?? Che vengano da noi così avrebbero anche il merito di aver saputo riportare in alto una gloriosa squadra che ha passato anni difficili.
> Non capisco proprio perchè non ne troviamo uno, di emiro o simile.



Ci rialzeremo lo stesso. Anche senza beduini a Casa Milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’arbitro ha finito la sua carriera ieri sera



Un arbitro del genere lo vorrei subito in Italia.
Basta sentir fischiare 3-4 volte al minuto,basta,che lascino giocare come in Europa e ci facciano godere un pò di calcio anche in italia


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Un arbitro del genere lo vorrei subito in Italia.*
> Basta sentir fischiare 3-4 volte al minuto,basta,che lascino giocare come in Europa e ci facciano godere un pò di calcio anche in italia



Impossibile.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque per onestà intellettuale per me era fallo, se fosse successo a noi mi sarei arrabbiato non poco.
> 
> Detto questo Donnarumma il danno l'ha fatto mettendosi in quella situazione e accentuando poi la caduta dato che Benzema è grosso la metà di lui
> 
> Poi però il PSG si è sciolto come neve al sole....



Il portiere non si può mai toccare....ma in questo caso in cui il portiere di fatto è in possesso del pallone, e sfida l'attaccante...non c'è nemmeno stato un contrasto, c'è stato un contatto, un appoggio....non può mai essere fallo....


----------



## Manchester2003!! (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo prova a giustificare così il clamoroso errore di Donnarumma contro il Real:"C'è un chiaro fallo di Benzema su Donnarumma. Questo è chiaro, è un errore, ma non abbiamo bisogno di scuse ora, dobbiamo trovare soluzioni il prima possibile.Ci servirà sicuramente un po' di tempo".
> 
> *Media spagnoli: Al Khelaifi e Leonardo irrompono nello spogliatoio dell'arbitro per protestare, il primo prende anche a pugni il muro: chiamata la polizia.*


Leonardo se da un pugno ad una porta va all'infortuni per 6 mesi........anche se l'Inail nn lo riconosc visto il pagliaccio che e'!!!


----------

